# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  بالفيديو ..أهداف لقاء الترجي والمريخ في رادس

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالفيديو ..أهداف لقاء الترجي والمريخ في رادس



أهداف مباراة عبور المريخ علي حساب الترجي
أهداء لكل المريخاب أينما وجدوا ونبارك لكم التأهل علي حساب الترجي




*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP_G...U&spfreload=10
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الف مبروووووووووووك للزعيم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الليلة الفرحة كبيرة بتأهل المريخ 
والفرحة تكمن في أن التأهل جاء علي حساب فريق كبير
الليلة لا نوم ولا راحة فقط فرحة وسهر وأهازيج
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## osman222

*الهدف الأول تسلل واضح و الثاني فيه ريحة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الاثنين تسلل و الحكم مرتشي
                        	*

----------


## Muhammed

*الحمدالله وألف مبرووووك  أتوقع تجدد للقاء المريخ الترجي في كاس السوبر الأفريقيالأفريقي
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الف الف مبروووك  لي كل الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## هجو الأقرع

*الهدف الاول فيهو شك كبير هدف التانى هدف واضح الشباب ما غطو كويس و لا ضايقوه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قلنا وتحدثنا كثيرا وحذرنا من الكرات المعكوسة في المناطق الخطرة للمريخ 

ومنذ بداية التصفيات فان هذه هي نقطة صعف المريخ والتي لم تعلمها جميع الفرق التي لعبت امامه

الا ان جاء الترجي وكشف المستور بعكسيتين فقط امام المرمى كشفت ان دفاع المريخ به ثغرة كبيرة الا وهي الضعف الواضح في اخراج الكرات العكسية 

فمنذ وقت التسجيلات كنا نطالب بتسجيل مدافع محترف يلعب مع امير كمال في خط الدفاع ولكن مجلس المريخ تجاهل هذه الجزئية تماما ولم يعرها اي اهتمام 

ولكن نحمد الله كثيرا ان ضفر استطاع ان يسجل في مرمى الترجي وينقذ الفريق من كارثة الخروج الى الكونفدرالية 

نعم الفريق ادى مباراة بطولية ورائعة وبذل اللاعبون جهدا مقدرا لكن كل ذلك كان يمكن ان يضيع بسبب اهمال المجلس في تسجيل لاعب مدافع محترف من الوزن الثقيل 

نقولها بكل صراحة الدفاع الحالي وتحديدا متوسطي الدفاع امير وعلاء فعلا ما عليهما وقاما بكل ما يستطيعان فعله واكدا انهما الاجدر والافضل حتى الان لكن ليس من العيب 

ان ذكرنا بانهما لا يجيدا التصدي للكرات الهوائية خاصة المعكوسة من الاطراف ويجب ان يتم استجلاب مدافع محترف خاصة قبل بداية دوري المجموعات لان الاستمرار بذات النهج لن يفيد الفريق 

وسيدخله في دوامة البحث عن تعديل النتيجة دوما فكل الفرق المتاهلة لدوري المجموعات فرق قوية ومتمرسة ويصعب اللعب معها بمثل هذا الدفاع الذي يفتقد لاهم ميزة وهي كيفية التعامل مع العرضيات المعكوسة امام المرمى ..

فلقد كاد الترجي ان ينقص علينا فرحتنا بالتاهل واذا لاحطتم ان اغلب الكرات التي عكسها لاعبوا الترجي خاصة من جانب الملعب لم تجد المتابعة من دفاع المريخ خاصة امير وعلاء الا من بعض الكرات الملعوبة من وسط الميدان والتي تم التعامل معها مباشرة لانها لم تكن مضبوطه ...

نتمنى ان يسع المجلس لتسجيل لاعب مدافع بمواصفات جيدة تجعل المريخ يستفيد من علاء الدين في وسط الميدان مع تامين المنطقة الدفاعية بالمدافع المحترف مع امير كمال كثنائي يستطيع المريخ ان يعتمد عليهما في المباريات الصعبة القادمة ...

عموما مبارك الانتصار الرائع ومزيد من الاستعداد لمعركة دوري الثمانية باذن الله 
*

----------


## الجراح

*مبرووووووك مريخ السودان عشقنا السرمدي ....
ألف ألف مبروك ....
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*مليارت التبريكات للصفوة في كل مكان على هذا الإنجاز الفريد. غايتو بكرة الجلافيط حيبدأوا تاني إعادة أسطوانة قضية العقرب المشروخة بعد لدغتهم بالمجهود الرائع الذي بذله في الهدف الغالي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا الرائع دوما منعم المبدع على الابداعات
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*مشكور ياحبيب وعقبال اهداف النهائي المريخي والتتويج
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

قلنا وتحدثنا كثيرا وحذرنا من الكرات المعكوسة في المناطق الخطرة للمريخ ومنذ بداية التصفيات فان هذه هي نقطة صعف المريخ والتي لم تعلمها جميع الفرق التي لعبت امامهالا ان جاء الترجي وكشف المستور بعكسيتين فقط امام المرمى كشفت ان دفاع المريخ به ثغرة كبيرة الا وهي الضعف الواضح في اخراج الكرات العكسية فمنذ وقت التسجيلات كنا نطالب بتسجيل مدافع محترف يلعب مع امير كمال في خط الدفاع ولكن مجلس المريخ تجاهل هذه الجزئية تماما ولم يعرها اي اهتمام ولكن نحمد الله كثيرا ان ضفر استطاع ان يسجل في مرمى الترجي وينقذ الفريق من كارثة الخروج الى الكونفدرالية نعم الفريق ادى مباراة بطولية ورائعة وبذل اللاعبون جهدا مقدرا لكن كل ذلك كان يمكن ان يضيع بسبب اهمال المجلس في تسجيل لاعب مدافع محترف من الوزن الثقيل نقولها بكل صراحة الدفاع الحالي وتحديدا متوسطي الدفاع امير وعلاء فعلا ما عليهما وقاما بكل ما يستطيعان فعله واكدا انهما الاجدر والافضل حتى الان لكن ليس من العيب ان ذكرنا بانهما لا يجيدا التصدي للكرات الهوائية خاصة المعكوسة من الاطراف ويجب ان يتم استجلاب مدافع محترف خاصة قبل بداية دوري المجموعات لان الاستمرار بذات النهج لن يفيد الفريق وسيدخله في دوامة البحث عن تعديل النتيجة دوما فكل الفرق المتاهلة لدوري المجموعات فرق قوية ومتمرسة ويصعب اللعب معها بمثل هذا الدفاع الذي يفتقد لاهم ميزة وهي كيفية التعامل مع العرضيات المعكوسة امام المرمى ..فلقد كاد الترجي ان ينقص علينا فرحتنا بالتاهل واذا لاحطتم ان اغلب الكرات التي عكسها لاعبوا الترجي خاصة من جانب الملعب لم تجد المتابعة من دفاع المريخ خاصة امير وعلاء الا من بعض الكرات الملعوبة من وسط الميدان والتي تم التعامل معها مباشرة لانها لم تكن مضبوطه ...نتمنى ان يسع المجلس لتسجيل لاعب مدافع بمواصفات جيدة تجعل المريخ يستفيد من علاء الدين في وسط الميدان مع تامين المنطقة الدفاعية بالمدافع المحترف مع امير كمال كثنائي يستطيع المريخ ان يعتمد عليهما في المباريات الصعبة القادمة ...عموما مبارك الانتصار الرائع ومزيد من الاستعداد لمعركة دوري الثمانية باذن الله 



 الحقيقة. التي لابد من التعامل معها بواقعية
                        	*

----------

